# danza in strada



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2014)

View attachment 8276Per dodici anni Dane Shitagi ha fotografato le ballerine in ambienti insoliti. Gli scatti uniscono tre arti: fotografia, danza e moda. “The Ballerina Project” è uno dei siti di danza più frequentati: 240.000 seguaci su Instagram, 800.000 su Facebook….View attachment 8271View attachment 8272View attachment 8273View attachment 8274View attachment 8275View attachment 8276View attachment 8274


----------

